# Portable tank in classroom lab



## Inspector 102 (Aug 11, 2015)

The local high school has identified a gas leak in the underground piping serving their lab stations in the chemistry class. They have proposed installing a 20# portable tank in the classroom with emergency shut-off valving to eliminate the underground portion until the school is closed long enough to tear up a floor and repair/replace. Having concerns and wanted the experts to chime in on code restrictions that need to be considered for this to happen, if it even can. The tank would supply basically 8 valve locations used for Bunsen burners with a control valve attending to by the teacher. the time frame they are asking for is about 4 months.

Tank storage, valving, labeling, CSST between stations, and fire separation are all concerns. Building built in 1966 and I believe there is 1-hour separation in place for this lab room, but still need to confirm. Any advise or guidance appreciated.

2012 IBC, IMC, IFGC, IFC applicable.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 11, 2015)

Was this natural gas and now you want to use propane? Bunsen burners would need to be changed.

2012 IFC

Section 6103 would be applicable

6103.2.1 Portable containers.

Portable LP-gas containers, as defined in NFPA 58, shall not be used in buildings except as specified in NFPA 58 and Sections 6103.2.1.1 through 6103.2.1.7.

6103.2.1.4 Group E and I occupancies.

In Group E and I occupancies, portable LP-gas containers are allowed to be used for research and experimentation. Such containers shall not be used in classrooms. Such containers shall not exceed a 50-pound (23 kg) water capacity in occupancies used for educational purposes and shall not exceed a 12-pound (5 kg) water capacity in occupancies used for institutional purposes. Where more than one such container is present in the same room, each container shall be separated from other containers by a distance of not less than 20 feet (6096 mm).

6103.2.1.5 Demonstration uses.

Portable LP-gas containers are allowed to be used temporarily for demonstrations and public exhibitions. Such containers shall not exceed a water capacity of 12 pounds (5 kg). Where more than one such container is present in the same room, each container shall be separated from other containers by a distance of not less than 20 feet (6096 mm).

6103.2.1.6 Use with self-contained torch assemblies.

Portable LP-gas containers are allowed to be used to supply approved self-contained torch assemblies or similar appliances. Such containers shall not exceed a water capacity of 21/2 pounds (1 kg).

I don't think it can be done unless the container is outside of the classroom and the LP piped in. Remember LP tanks bleed off excess pressure (gas) which would accumulate at the floor level.


----------



## cda (Aug 11, 2015)

Agree not a good idea.

So when are they telling you the school will be shut down for repairs??


----------



## north star (Aug 11, 2015)

*% : % : %*



Inspector 102,

No way Jose'  !............That `Cabin dude has hit another one out of the park.   :mrgreen:

What is your other plan ?

*% : % : %*


----------



## Inspector 102 (Aug 11, 2015)

I believe they are talking about natural gas cylinders, not propane. They said they are taking to a provider about what is available. I knew that there were issues this group could help me with. Chapter 61 pretty much prohibits the LP for classrooms. Looking at all the options. The timeframe for permanent repair has been expressed as 4 months, but you know how that is, 4 months turns into a full year before you realize.


----------

